# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Khởi động dự án 3d delta printer

## loccd

Chào các bác, sau thời gian nghiên cứu thông tin và biết được chút ít, giờ em bắt đầu bắt tay vào dựng con máy delta. Em cũng tham khảo nhiều thông tin, các bác cảnh báo là delta rất khó cân chỉnh và khuyên làm những dạng kia thì dễ ăn hơn nhưng em lại hứng thú với kiểu chuyển động của nó nên đành phải lao theo nó thôi hihi. Em không phải làn dân chuyên nghiệp nên ko có khả năng lên một bản vẽ 3D (hồi đầu có thử solidwork, cũng vẽ được vài linh kiện nhưng so ra mất thời gian nhiều quá nên lại thôi). Vì vậy em chọn cách là dựng theo kiểu đơn giản trước rồi đo đạc và mò từ từ, sau đó mới gia công cái chuẩn (chủ yếu là cái đế ở dưới và cái nắp ở trên). Vì là dân "mò" nên rất cần sự tư vấn của mọi người để cơ hội thanh công cao nhất và sớm nhất. Cám ơn mọi người ghé thăm và hỗ trợ topic này. 



 - Phần khung dùng 3 thanh nhôm 30x30x 600 (mua hàng bãi, nó sẵn như vậy hy vọng người ta cắt chuẩn hơn mình đem về nhà cắt). Đế trên dười tạm thời dùng mica mỏng, hoành chỉnh sẽ dùng mica 5-10mm.


- Đầu phun và khớp nối dùng nam châm (cái này ai dùng rồi xin cho ý kiến)

- Tiếp đến là ray, em đang phân vân giữa truc tròn 8mm và ray vuông 8-10mm , xin được tư vấn cái này.
* Tạm thời đến đây

----------

CKD, josphamduy, kekea, nhatson

----------


## ngocpham

Khớp nối nam châm này không ổn định bạn nhé, nên dùng khớp cầu thép nếu máy lớn

----------

kekea, loccd

----------


## loccd

> Khớp nối nam châm này không ổn định bạn nhé, nên dùng khớp cầu thép nếu máy lớn


máy ko lớn lắm, đường kính in < 200 mm thì có vấn đế gì ko?

----------


## loccd

Thêm được như vầy

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## loccd

Sau gần 2 tuần, thì em nó thế này


sản phẩm đầu tiên sau vài cái từa lưa tà la (vì chưa có kinh nghiệm gì về in 3d)

mặc dù nhìn cũng bắt mắt nhưng kiểm tra lại thì sai kích thước, phải in thêm một mớ để chình kích thước

vì ko có thước kẹp nên dùng thước thường -> độ chính xác chắc cũng tương đối

----------

CKD, josphamduy, katerman

----------

